# Comcast, Dish, DirecTV & EPB (local FI provider) Channel Lineups



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

In July, while my family and I were on vacation, Dish turned off the HD feeds for Disney which caused several recordings my kids had programmed to fail. Now, they have pulled several Fox stations and most of my Sports package. Enough is Enough! They have not lowered my fees, but have removed many channels from my line up. In researching alternatives, I compiled the following HD Channel Lineup and Cost information. 

(EPB is the Electric Power Board in Chattanooga, who has Fiber run in many areas)


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

There is a very, very, very long thread about the Fox vs Dish 50% price increase, already. Its in the general Dish discussion area.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes there is, and this thread contains HD channel lineups for comparative purposes..I just added my own little editorial at the top


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

First of all, let's get the facts straight. All those channels before the dispute were available in the AT200 package which I subscribe to.

To get all those channels I pay the normal rate of $54.99 a month. To get all those channels from Comcast would cost me $74.94 plus $8 for HD. That's $82.94 or $27.95 a month or $335.40 a year more than I pay through Dish.

Why does your editorial ignore the cost to the average family. Or are Comcast prices really cheaper in Chattanooga? Or are you a News Corp troll that only pretends to care about the average American family, ignoring what the long term impact on the family will be if News Corp wins?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

phrelin said:


> To get all those channels I pay the normal rate of $54.99 a month. To get all those channels from Comcast would cost me $74.94 plus $8 for HD. That's $82.94 or $27.95 a month or $335.40 a year more than I pay through Dish.


Basically the same in Ct. Just got done comparing for my daughter for her new apartment. (Can't have a dish floor in private house) Uverse was somewhat close to Dish pricing, Comcast was much higher.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

srrobinson2 said:


> In July, while my family and I were on vacation, Dish turned off the HD feeds for Disney which caused several recordings my kids had programmed to fail. Now, they have pulled several Fox stations and most of my Sports package. Enough is Enough! They have not lowered my fees, but have removed many channels from my line up. In researching alternatives, I compiled the following HD Channel Lineup and Cost information.
> 
> (EPB is the Electric Power Board in Chattanooga, who has Fiber run in many areas)


There is a comparison thread listed in my signature as well if needed for reference.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

We all share your frustration. If the pulled channels are that important to you, then you should drop Dish by all means. But be aware that the HD Platinum channels also cost extra on DirecTV and probably Comcast, a fact your spreadsheet missed. You also left out a few Dish channels like Cooking, Galavision, and Nat Geo Wild. HDNet Movies and HD Theater are included in AT250 in place of FX and Nat Geo during the dispute. And don't forget that a DVR on Comcast costs a lot more than on D* or Dish, as do additional converter boxes. In the long run cable has a lot less and costs a lot more. If I were switching, I'd go for D* or EPB which offers amazing internet speed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Unless I'm missing something, we don't need another thread for this.

The existing Disney dispute thread is *here*.
The existing FOX thread is *here*.
The MSG thread is *here*.

Please feel free to contribute to any or all of those threads as it pertains to your situation.


----------

